# Stop the automatic shutdown!!



## acwsh (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi,

I have Windows XP and my computer always crashes right before the applications start up, the message that popped up in the little DOS window right before my computer shutdown automatically was: c:\documents&settings\[username]>shutdown-t-00-s-f

I went to DOS mode (well, more specifically; safe mode with command prompt), typed shutdown and got this:

C:\documents and settings\[username]>shutdown
Usage: shutdown [-i | -l | -s | -r | -a] [-f] [-m \\computername] [-t xx] [-c "comment"] [-d up:xx:yy]

No args Display this message (same as -?)
-i Display GUI interface, must be the first option
-l Log off (cannot be used with -m option)
-s Shutdown the computer
-r Shutdown and restart the computer
-a Abort a system shutdown
-m \\computername Remote computer to shutdown/restart/abort
-t xx Set timeout for shutdown to xx seconds
-c "comment" Shutdown comment (maximum of 127 characters)
-f Forces running applications to close without warning
-d [p]:xx:yy The reason code for the shutdown
u is the user code
p is a planned shutdown code
xx is the major reason code (positive integer less than 256)
yy is the minor reason code (positive integer less than 65536)

So now I'm wondering.. do any of you know what has to be typed so that it will not automatically shutdown?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Please do not start a new thread for a problem that we are already working on.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=306375


----------

